# Holy heck what this for?? rabbits by the hundreds



## derwoodii (May 22, 2010)

Calibre 12G 
Make Daewoo Industries 
Model USAS-12 
Barrels 460mm 
Chokes Cylinder bore 
Condition Excellent 
Serial No. 0000413 







Price $7500 
Advertised 22 May 10 
Licence No 405185496 
Comments Daewoo Industries USAS-12, 2 and 3/4 chamber, unfired in box, air cooled, gas operated, 2x7 round mags plus 20 round drum mag, ambidextrous function. Category C/D or Collector only.


----------



## dingeryote (May 23, 2010)

USAS-12 

Nice!!!

They came in a full auto version as well, and were right handy for putting up a cloud of lead a skeeter couldn't get through.

Think of a riot and a Magazine full of rubber buckshot, or a Blueberry patch full of marauding blackbirds and a magazine full of #8's.
Big fun!!

They aren't practical compared to modern semi-auto tactical shotguns though, just too dadgum heavy and cumbersome for anything but special applications.

Stay safe!!
Dingeryote


----------

